# Asv RC30 help!!!!



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a asv rc30 and the water pump needs to be replaced. Cat, perkins and asv have been no help. There is no part number from asv/terex for it. I need a water pump and a gasket. Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

http://asvparts.com/Manufacturer/ASV/ASV-RC30/ASV-RC30-Parts-Manual.pdf Shows everything but a water pump


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any news mike,,I might have 2 guys that can try


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

still no water pump but found a picture of it for a different cat/perkins motor. Cat doesnt want to but they are checking in to it. The local use to be asv dealer had no luck terex will not help them and the local terex dealer cant help because they are not allowed to sell or work on compact equipment and parts. They where turned down when they tried to order a seal kit for me..... This is so stupid I wish I would have bought a bobcat T110............
Thanks for your help CAT and Terex!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder why the reluctance on helping you from both cat and asv. That seems completely ridiculous.


----------

